

Show HN: LaTeX based Résumé / CV creator - cvsintellect
https://www.cvsintellect.com/guest/page/home

======
cvsintellect
Blog post: [https://medium.com/news-cvsintellect/cvsintellect-v2-0-is-
he...](https://medium.com/news-cvsintellect/cvsintellect-v2-0-is-
here-4cc5ba1f9ee9)

Launch Post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6288875](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6288875)

------
cvsintellect
As part of launch on HN we are giving 50% off on "pro" accounts. Feel free to
contact us at admin@cvsintellect.com.

------
jawbone
Looks amazing. Are you targeting the College Crowd?

~~~
cvsintellect
Thanks! :) There are different segments we are targeting. College, 2-3 year
experience, 5+ year experience & 10+ year experience. You will find template
to match each taste.

------
rashmi2312
Great work!

